# Body Issues



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Our poor Outback and I have had a recent run of bad luck. Before departing on our vacation two weeks ago I noticed a crack in the rear bed slide as well as a crack in the support bracket. I replaced the upper support brackets on both sides and the crack did not increase in size while on our vacation. However I would like to find a fix for the fiberglass. I've been searching the forum and it looks like at least one user created some trim to hid the crack. That may suffice and would be the route I would pursue until we had our second mishap.

Before departing I managed to put a hole the size of a sway bar through the front of the trailer, both the chrome/plastic skirting and the fiberglass. I rested one of the sway bars against the trailer and forgot it was there while starting to lower the trailer onto the hitch, big and expensive mistake. So the question is, do I attempt the repair myself or take it to a rv body shop? Our insurance will not cover it. I'm willing to try the repair myself but at a loss as to where to find the parts. It looks like there is a seam on the front of the trailer and I should be able to just replace the lower half. Anyone with any experience with this? The closest dealer to us is 75 miles away. Your suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess the question to ask yourself is, are you planning on keeping this one for a significant period of time, or potentially plan to sell/trade it in the next few years.

If I planned to keep it, I'd do the repair myself, but if I wanted to trade it in the next couple of years, it's best to have it fixed right and not have a coupla thousand deduction staring at a potential buyer.

JR


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

drill a small 1/8" hole at the end of the crack then smear some silicone into it. the fibreglass on the shell of these is sandwiched to a piece of thin wood. there is no structure to it. spending a bunch of time and money to try to fix this properly is a waste. i personally have seen 3 outbacks with this problem, if you want to hide it the best way is to cover it up with a thin piece of stainless or aluminum


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally getting around to making some repairs. I'm trying to track down some parts to attempt to do things myself. The closest dealer is 50+ miles away. Anyone know someplace online where you can order the ceiling track for the rear bed slide on a 25RSS? How about a dealer for the wall paneling inside the trailer? I have a busy Spring ahead of me.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I put a hole in the front of my Outback. I took it to a fiberglass truck topper dealer. He patched the hole for $50. He used gelcoat, the color doesn't match perfectly, but it patched the hole, and was cheap!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

kmsjs said:


> I put a hole in the front of my Outback. I took it to a fiberglass truck topper dealer. He patched the hole for $50. He used gelcoat, the color doesn't match perfectly, but it patched the hole, and was cheap!


I hate it when I forget to unload the 12GA.







At least it was pointed away from people.


----------

